# Friendly mover(s) needed! Paris (Nanterre surroundings)



## Andrew L

Morning greetings expats!

So there is a little dilemma when it comes to moving in the upcoming months.
That would be, helping hands!

Would there be any willing souls that could help move just a few things when needed?
Who: 1-2 extra people
What: Fridge-Bed-Furniture piece or 2 (Not that much!)

Payment:
Will gladly be making some food and drinks for the trip to start! (Mocktails/Cocktails anyone???)
If you would like some extra compensation, just shout out a price and we can discuss for sure.
Extra bonus: A possible new friend? ;p

There are still some details that need to get organized before the move takes place, and I would keep whomever can help posted!
Feel free to ask any questions you may have as well.

Location: Around Nanterre
Date: Within the next month or two.

This post is going up now to prepare instead of trying to rush this last minute.
Thank all of you who may consider this possibility!


----------



## Bevdeforges

Sorry, but we don't allow advertising in the message forums. I'm leaving this up simply to allow folks "in the know" to suggest where might be the best place to look for casual help like this for your move. 

I know the American Church in Paris (at the Quai d'Orsay) used to have a bulletin board where you could post notices like this. You may also want to check the small ads (or place one yourself) in the Paris FUSAC Archives des classified ads Paris - FUSAC Paris Classifieds

Anyone who might be willing to help with this move, please contact the OP using the "Conversations" function (i.e. PM) here on the forum. Click or hover on Andrew's picture (i.e. his avatar) and then click the button for "Message" in the lower right of the small window you get.


----------



## Andrew L

Bevdeforges said:


> Sorry, but we don't allow advertising in the message forums. I'm leaving this up simply to allow folks "in the know" to suggest where might be the best place to look for casual help like this for your move.
> 
> I know the American Church in Paris (at the Quai d'Orsay) used to have a bulletin board where you could post notices like this. You may also want to check the small ads (or place one yourself) in the Paris FUSAC Archives des classified ads Paris - FUSAC Paris Classifieds
> 
> Anyone who might be willing to help with this move, please contact the OP using the "Conversations" function (i.e. PM) here on the forum. Click or hover on Andrew's picture (i.e. his avatar) and then click the button for "Message" in the lower right of the small window you get.


Understood. Thank you for your comments and consideration about this 
I did not look at this as advertisement based no the forum rules, though I see how it could be looked at as such.

Would such an inquiry be allowed in the classifieds?
This gives a thought: What about making a "Meetup & community help" forum, which could broaden the connections for expats here on this site?

I am replying here rather than a PM to have this as an open idea.
Here here to helping this expat community grow


----------



## Bevdeforges

To advertise in the "Marketplace" sections here, you should contact the forum owners (VerticalScope) using the Contact Us link at the bottom of the page. The moderators here on the forum are all volunteers and we don't actually deal with the Marketplace or other forms of paid adverts related to the forum.


----------



## JayBee1

Since Bev is leaving this up, we used the app Yoojo to hire people. From movers to odd jobs etc. A jobber app basically Simple, intuitive etc. Good luck.


----------

